# A Few (Live) Lambs



## Sheepshape (Mar 19, 2019)

At last I have had a few live births. 

Here's a pair of twins to a slightly crazy looking ewe. These twins are 3 days old.....the little ram lamb is the one which I had to work on for over an hour before he 'came good'.




 

And here's a singleton whose mum needed a helping hand on the field in view of his large size.
 The yellow on the lamb is poo from foetal distress and brown is largely mud in which we were all struggling ! This 'little' guy is about 10 minutes old.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 19, 2019)

Congrats on the new arrivals! That "little" man is huge!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 19, 2019)

Congratulations on some successful lambing..".little" guy is pretty big and stable on his feet  at ten minutes  of age


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2019)

I am glad that you have some live lambs to show for all your heartbreaks. I know how much you love and enjoy your sheep. I sure hope that your weather gets better and the mud dries up.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 21, 2019)

I know you were due some smiling times.


----------

